# Help with my Silver Dollar salads



## alphaprime1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Fairly new to planted tanks and trying to establish plants in a 125 with fish in it. Have 6 large Silver Dollars, 2 Bala Sharks, 3 Large Angels, couple BN Plecos and 6 large ( Biggest I've ever seen ) Tiger Barbs all in this setup since fry size and tank is well established. My issue is I've tried Anubais, Java Fern, Java Moss, Hornwort, Anacarus and Water Sprite. The residents of the tank have greatly appreciated my supply of salad fixings and have eaten them all with equal relish. While I'm fond of these guys it's very expensive to continue to support their habit and I still have no plants I can leave in the tank with them. They get Spinich, lettuce, peas and green beans rotated thru their diet but love nothing more than the best plants I can not afford to keep feeding them. Suggestions on plants to try next. Hoping for somthing that will get tall and fill in tank.
Thanks.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I think you have named all the plants that I think would withstand the kind of livestock that you have.


----------



## alphaprime1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Now at least I know that my 2 - 30's will be plant full as the shrimp,corys,guppies and mollies just like to play in them. 2-30's because I learned early 1 for the males and 1 for the females. Now if only the plants would reproduce as fast.
Hoping someone may still have a suggestion as I could never go back to plastic.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I believe it's the silver dollars and bala sharks that are feasting on your plants. Angels and plecos don't seem to care for them too much, especially java fern and anubias.


----------



## SueD (Aug 19, 2011)

If you can get some fairly large amazon swords, they will work better than anything else to at least add some greenery. They will still get chewed on, but not down to nubs as with most other plants. My son's tank has 2 silver dollars, one angel and a few tiger barbs. I believe it is the silver dollars who like to snack, but his amazons are large enough that pruning the chewed leaves from time to time the plants don't always look too bad. Here's some pics of them after some snacking has gone on.


----------



## alphaprime1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Had some large Swords in tank before and they almost totally claened them to the gravel. Do appreciate the advice and will keep trying to figure out how to plant this tank. Hate to let myself get beat by a bunch of fish and so far they're winning. Anyone know about Hornwort growing back and not being attractive as a snack the second time around? Saw an article that claimed plants that have not been around any animals that snack loose the chemical that makes them taste bad. It says that after they are eaten when they regrow they will be less tasty and more likely to be left alone. Have a strippped sprig placed back in tank and so far they are leaving it alone but there is little left to bother at this point. 
Once again thanks for the ideas and keep them coming.


----------



## alphaprime1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Update: The fish win. The regrown Hornwort idea didn't hold off the salad crew they just waited a few days then attacked. So if no new ideas I will go with the new plan. Redecorated with a river trash theme. Couple old ( some very old ) bottles, a rubber tire my son broke off a John Deere toy tractor, throw in a couple fishing lures (hooks cut off of course - but would serve them right) to look like they've been snagged against the driftwood. Now the new question - any ideas on what plants would grow inside the bottles? Couple of them are clear glass and I was thinking Java Moss or maybe Hornwort or Guppy Grass in the bottles. Should drive these salad eaters crazy, but would the plants survive?


----------

